# Which 3 should I chose for finals??



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24200573@N06/sets/72157605375086349/
Which three of those do you think would get me the best mark on my photography finals???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## saltface (Jun 3, 2008)

The car, the petals, and the tree are my pics. Does your instructor/teacher mind that much PP?


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 3, 2008)

^^Same

I think these are cool but feel that have no substance our purpose. IMO


----------



## thinkricky (Jun 3, 2008)

I vote 1,2,3.


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I was just looking for a second opinion. Btw I'm typing this on my new itouch. Now if only my area had some free wifi places so this feature would more usful than being able to forum on the couch.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 3, 2008)

Uglulyx Takes Photos Too said:


> Thanks guys. I was just looking for a second opinion. Btw I'm typing this on my new itouch. Now if only my area had some free wifi places so this feature would more usful than being able to forum on the couch.



Haha
You will find it very useful some places, like on vacation.


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (Jun 3, 2008)

Ya I plan on jailbreaking it soon. 

@saltface:
I made sure she'd be ok with me photohopping them, as long as I print the orginals (kinda required anyway though )


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 3, 2008)

Uglulyx Takes Photos Too said:


> Ya I plan on jailbreaking it soon.



There happier that way =)
Seriously
Jailbreaking is like getting a whole new ipod :heart:


----------



## visualpoetry (Jun 12, 2008)

I vote for the rainbow block and the grassy car!


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (Jun 13, 2008)

I handed in the brick the car and the tree.


----------



## IllegalDamage (Jul 11, 2008)

saltface said:


> The car, the petals, and the tree are my pics.



Couldn't agree more


Edit: just realized OP already picked the pics... oh well   How did you do?


----------



## Razzaq (Jul 30, 2008)

hi,

rainbow block and the grassy car are the best 


Cheers 



p.s. Nice place with great work


----------



## AdrianBetti (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that type of masking is a little overdone. I'd submit a shot with less PP as possible.


----------

